

Hackers & Hookers | Costume Party - jtreminio
http://www.eventbrite.com/event/8938393977/efblike

======
dromidas
I am getting sick of hot women, or even average women dressed like hot women,
taking advantage of us nerdy men. It is simply degrading and dangerous to prey
upon our one weakness.

------
jlgreco
Previous (killed) discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6600829)

